# Dalco Athletic Offers Dye Sub Heat Sealable Athletic Numbers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Dalco Athletic offers dye sub heat-applied transfer numbers with permanent adhesive in seven stock designs including Pro Team, Athletic Block Narrow, Dagger, Shock, Team Shadow, Digital Camo and traditional camo.

The numbers are a great solution for heat applying on to 100% polyester, 100% cotton and 50/50 jerseys. They are dye sub printed on to polyester twill to be heat applied or can be sewn on any color shirt. 

Choose from 3-inch to 12-inch numbers in solid colors and patterns. Patterns include a variety of animal prints, plaids, polka dots, paw prints, and stars. 

These two- and three-color dye sub numbers are lightweight (only one layer) and have virtually no hand. They offer the advantage of being only one layer reducing bulk, multiple colors, and are easy to apply. Color remains vibrant even after multiple washings. 

Dalco is now offering a complete collection of appliqués, patches, Greek letters, and coasters as part of its dye sublimation line. For a free copy of the Fabric Dye Sublimation catalog, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; email at [email protected] or visit www.dalcoathletic.com.


----------

